# I am FREE



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Had mediation tuesday and after 8 hours of back and forth the wife signed and off we went.I am so looking forward to the rest of my life again! For once I didnt get screwed....It cost alot for the lawyer but **** she was worth it...


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Congrats, mine should be final in a few weeks.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

You two's are young enough to get out and have some fun digging for gold. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

It sucks ya'll couldn't make it work, but good luck on the future.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Bozo said:


> It sucks ya'll couldn't make it work, but good luck on the future.


I tried .... but it takes two to make it work!


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy hunting Gordon!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

are we having a 50% off sale to celebrate?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

8 hours of mediation! After a little over 2 1/2 hours I was ready to go to trail. Then played my ace card, done in about 30 seconds! Congrats Racer.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mustangeric said:


> are we having a 50% off sale to celebrate?


:brew:


----------



## knotacare (Feb 1, 2010)

capt. david said:


> 8 hours of mediation! After a little over 2 1/2 hours I was ready to go to trail. Then played my ace card, done in about 30 seconds! Congrats Racer.


So, what was the ace card?


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

30% off?


----------



## GrouperGroper (Jul 9, 2013)

*Speaking From Experience*

Hope there were no young kids... Divorce is disastrous on young kids.

I definitely would be a different person if my parents didn't have a mud-slinging divorce when I was 10yo. Instead, as I got older and realized the stupid BS they got divorced over, I lost most respect for them and it has made me bitter about marriage in general. I don't have, and don't care to have a good relationship with either of my parents due to their divorce and the years of fighting and manipulating the kids for their own selfish reasons.

If marriage ever happens for me, rest assured, it will last a lifetime.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

GrouperGroper said:


> Hope there were no young kids... Divorce is disastrous on young kids.
> 
> I definitely would be a different person if my parents didn't have a mud-slinging divorce when I was 10yo. Instead, as I got older and realized the stupid BS they got divorced over, I lost most respect for them and it has made me bitter about marriage in general. I don't have, and don't care to have a good relationship with either of my parents due to their divorce and the years of fighting and manipulating the kids for their own selfish reasons.
> 
> If marriage ever happens for me, rest assured, it will last a lifetime.


amen sister , some down to earth statements there.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

groupergroper said:


> hope there were no young kids... Divorce is disastrous on young kids.
> 
> I definitely would be a different person if my parents didn't have a mud-slinging divorce when i was 10yo. Instead, as i got older and realized the stupid bs they got divorced over, i lost most respect for them and it has made me bitter about marriage in general. I don't have, and don't care to have a good relationship with either of my parents due to their divorce and the years of fighting and manipulating the kids for their own selfish reasons.
> 
> If marriage ever happens for me, rest assured, it will last a lifetime.


no kids!!!! She just had a problem with her knees!!!


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

*question of the day*

Why are divorces expensive? Beacuse they are worth it.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

REMEMBER...A lesson will repeat itself until the lesson is learned.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

RACER said:


> She just had a problem with her knees!!!


 Don't understand, but congrats on yer freedom


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

GrouperGroper said:


> Hope there were no young kids... Divorce is disastrous on young kids.
> 
> I definitely would be a different person if my parents didn't have a mud-slinging divorce when I was 10yo. Instead, as I got older and realized the stupid BS they got divorced over, I lost most respect for them and it has made me bitter about marriage in general. I don't have, and don't care to have a good relationship with either of my parents due to their divorce and the years of fighting and manipulating the kids for their own selfish reasons.
> 
> If marriage ever happens for me, rest assured, it will last a lifetime.


I had the same thing happen to me. I was a little older though, I think 12. It molded who I was and who I am today. Kids always lose in a divorce.

I am married and plan on it lasting my lifetime.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

RACER said:


> no kids!!!! She just had a problem with her knees!!!


Woah, woah, whoa. Are you saying she had a problem getting on her knees or not getting on her knees? This is very, very important info :wink:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mustangeric said:


> are we having a 50% off sale to celebrate?


He probably already lost half.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

GrouperGroper said:


> Hope there were no young kids... Divorce is disastrous on young kids.
> 
> I definitely would be a different person if my parents didn't have a mud-slinging divorce when I was 10yo. Instead, as I got older and realized the stupid BS they got divorced over, I lost most respect for them and it has made me bitter about marriage in general. I don't have, and don't care to have a good relationship with either of my parents due to their divorce and the years of fighting and manipulating the kids for their own selfish reasons.
> 
> If marriage ever happens for me, rest assured, it will last a lifetime.


Sorry to hear about what you went thru as a kid. Yes, divorce hurts the little ones the most. The good thing is that you learned a lot from that bad experience.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Ruff Neck said:


> You two's are young enough to get out and have some fun digging for gold. Good luck to both of you.


Exactly RIGHT. When I was 41, I met 25 year old Mexican Hottie. Married her. When I was 48, she gave me a son who is my EVERYTHING. Now I'm 60 , she is 44 and our son is 12. And we have an excellent life together. Now you know the meaning for my webname ""Timemachine".

When I die it will me with a smile on my face. Congrats to both you guys!!!

*Now go live your life!!!!*


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I hope things are better.

I am 36 and havent had to get divorced yet but that is only because I h aven't screwed up and got married yet.

I wondering if I haven't gotten married cause my parents divorced when I was 5-6.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

RACER said:


> I tried .... but it takes two to make it work!


Sorry it didn't work out, but you are right it takes two to make it work.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RACER said:


> no kids!!!! She just had a problem with her knees!!!


She didn't like to pray with you?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I hope things are better.
> 
> I am 36 and havent had to get divorced yet but that is only because I h aven't screwed up and got married yet.
> 
> I wondering if I haven't gotten married cause my parents divorced when I was 5-6.


Yep, I'm sure it's all your parents fault!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Yep, I'm sure it's all your parents fault!!! :biggrin:


Your on a roll my brother.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

knotacare said:


> So, what was the ace card?


I'm gonna go with Facebook for $200 Alex.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> She didn't like to pray with you?


I think the "smoking gun" was her "smoking the wrong gun" if you knowudimean.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I think the problem with her knees, is that she could not keep them together!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Glad you got out go it with most of your hide still intact Gordon.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Yep, I'm sure it's all your parents fault!!! :biggrin:


I am not blaming anything only anyone. I am the only one that makes my choices what I do.


----------



## Poolman (Jul 1, 2012)

*bet it was bush's fault *


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I suppose congratz to your new freedom of being miserable. I hope it pans out. I also grew up fatherless and mutiple marriages there after. I pretty sure growing up with that kind of [email protected] forced me to not make those mistakes. Time will tell.. I have over 22yrs with the same women so far.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

BATWING said:


> I suppose congratz to your new freedom of being miserable. I hope it pans out. I also grew up fatherless and mutiple marriages there after. I pretty sure growing up with that kind of [email protected] forced me to not make those mistakes. Time will tell.. I have over 22yrs with the *same women* so far.


Well that don't hurt.....more than one woman for 22 years...how many women do you have ? LOL


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

one of my favorite albums...clapton's guitar work was perfect, especially on that tune.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Well that don't hurt.....more than one woman for 22 years...how many women do you have ? LOL


Pretty sure my post was self explanatory...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Poolman said:


> *bet it was bush's fault *


Nah they all shave these days.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

cowboy1uhb said:


> i'm gonna go with facebook for $200 alex.


rite !!!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have only been married 48 years but I am here to tell you if that little women does not straighten up "pow right in the kisser". I am tired of fooling with her nagging. There I feel better.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

redduck said:


> I have only been married 48 years but I am here to tell you if that little women does not straighten up "pow right in the kisser". I am tired of fooling with her nagging. There I feel better.


lol


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

after 2 bad mistakes, (my fault ) I pulled a Timemachine and married a cute Mexican girl 11 yrs younger than I. 24 years and 2 fine boys later, I'm a happy camper. Good luck to the Op.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Been married over 30 years... just three different women.  

I thank god every day for finally sending me the right one.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Time to get back up on that horse and start riding again.and post some pics along the way!!! It should be fun....hard work though..but dam fun!!!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

What a shame. Satan wins again.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I been through the same gig as Racer, better to forget her.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

If it makes you feel better I have been married and divorced twice. First time she slept with my so called best friend when I was in basic training. 2nd one didn't agree on me fishing, she hated that I fish to much. Oh well you know what the most expensive thing in a marraige is don't ya? Divorce!

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Dukman said:


> Been married over 30 years... just three different women.
> 
> I thank god every day for finally sending me the right one.


34 years with 3 women.


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats...

There's a chick in here looking for a fishing buddy.

She fishes, cleans, cooks, what can possibly go wrong? lmao

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=504137


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Some of you guys sux at marriage. Facebook?


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

GrouperGroper said:


> Hope there were no young kids... Divorce is disastrous on young kids.
> 
> I definitely would be a different person if my parents didn't have a mud-slinging divorce when I was 10yo. Instead, as I got older and realized the stupid BS they got divorced over, I lost most respect for them and it has made me bitter about marriage in general. I don't have, and don't care to have a good relationship with either of my parents due to their divorce and the years of fighting and manipulating the kids for their own selfish reasons.
> 
> If marriage ever happens for me, rest assured, it will last a lifetime.


Nothing is forever in this life. I thought my first marriage would last forever but once I put that ring on her finger it squeezed the circulation from her brain.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Willie Nelson in _The Dukes of Hazzard, _"You know why divorces cost so much? Because they're worth it!!!!!!"


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

egret said:


> Congrats...
> 
> There's a chick in here looking for a fishing buddy.
> 
> ...


Wow that one had me rollin haha wonder if she got her "quote" fishin done lmao

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Free at last! Thanks God you are free at last! You are now free at last. Go get the boat and take me out to do some fishin!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> Free at last! Thanks God you are free at last! You are now free at last. Go get the boat and take me out to do some fishin!


make sure he fixes the trailer - I can't be around to follow that broke down POS everywhere.


----------



## MsMurray91 (Jun 24, 2013)

fishNwithfish said:


> Wow that one had me rollin haha wonder if she got her "quote" fishin done lmao
> 
> if it smells like trout get out


Oh my! I'm crossing threads now.

Sorry about the divorces but more power to you. There are a lot of dumb women out there that give us a bad name. If she can't filet a fish, in my opinion, she ain't worth it.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

mustangeric said:


> are we having a 50% off sale to celebrate?


That new Corvette will put on top of the hunt! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

MsMurray91 said:


> Oh my! I'm crossing threads now.
> 
> Sorry about the divorces but more power to you. There are a lot of dumb women out there that give us a bad name. *If she can't filet a fish, in my opinion, she ain't worth it.*


Well, I'm certainly glad that not everyone shares your opinion. Not all of us care to clean fish. I don't eat 'em and I ain't filetin' 'em.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Oops! Wrong door!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> Well, I'm certainly glad that not everyone shares your opinion. Not all of us care to clean fish. I don't eat 'em and I ain't filetin' 'em.


So you are just a catch and release goddess?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

chumy said:


> So you are just a catch and release goddess?


Absolutely. Unless someone else wants to keep 'em and eat 'em. Fish, that is.

Men, on the other hand, are never just "released."


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Well, I'm certainly glad that not everyone shares your opinion. Not all of us care to clean fish. I don't eat 'em and I ain't filetin' 'em.


I think that not cleaning and eating fish is at least 1/3 evil, so adding that to your existing 2/3's makes you totally evil....:goldfish:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

On The Hook said:


> I think that not cleaning and eating fish is at least 1/3 evil, so adding that to your existing 2/3's makes you totally evil....:goldfish:


Maybe that's figured into the 2/3rds! I'm practically an angel.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> Absolutely. Unless someone else wants to keep 'em and eat 'em. Fish, that is.
> 
> *Men, on the other hand, are never just "released."*




I am aware of you stalkers. Can't ya'll just leave us men be if it doesn't work out?:wink:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Well, I'm certainly glad that not everyone shares your opinion. Not all of us care to clean fish. I don't eat 'em and I ain't filetin' 'em.


I don't care to clean fish either, I leave that chit to Josh! Lol.
Guess I ain't worth it :/


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I don't care to clean fish either, I leave that chit to Josh! Lol.
> Guess I ain't worth it :/


That's ok. He ain't worth much, either.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Someone will be freed soon!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Absolutely. Unless someone else wants to keep 'em and eat 'em. Fish, that is.
> 
> Men, on the other hand, are never just "released."


My Dad used to do that to hard heads. I almost felt sorry for them.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> make sure he fixes the trailer - I can't be around to follow that broke down POS everywhere.


Bite me shawn!


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Marriage is a one shot deal for me . 9 years and 2 boys later everything is great. But I can tell you If this one goes south I'm done . The only reason I can see to get married is to have kids . I'm done with that phase . I'm not gonna gamble half my **** to say I'm married .


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Zimmerman is saying the same thing now............


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Alright, now that you'll be perusing the boards for female companionship, I have one piece of advice: HWP is subjective terminology, be wary, very wary! I could write a book. A very funny book.

SG2


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

MsMurray91 said:


> Oh my! I'm crossing threads now.
> 
> Sorry about the divorces but more power to you. There are a lot of dumb women out there that give us a bad name. If she can't filet a fish, in my opinion, she ain't worth it.


Heck I catch and release only 9/10.

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## Gary Brogdon (May 27, 2005)

*You married my ex?*



RACER said:


> no kids!!!! She just had a problem with her knees!!!


My ex played the don't get it if she's not happy game. Well, if they don't know where you're getting it... they can't cut you off.

Hope you're doing good. Haven't been to Rob's (guys night) in a couple years. Getting knocked in the head and almost dying has really changed my priorities. I'll give you a shout some time. I let my CDL go a few years ago or I would have already contacted you. I'm on disability now and it's not much fun sitting around the house. I sold almost all of my dad's gun collection. I think I had a $1000 gunbroker.com bill so you've got an idea how many I sold and shipped out.

Take care buddy. Go find you a good one this time, I did.

Gary


----------

